
Brave Entertainments: On Samuel Pepys - pepys
http://jhiblog.org/2016/02/17/brave-entertainments/
======
fsavard2
That's interesting, Samuel Pepys appears as a character in Neal Stephenson's
Baroque Cycle, but I didn't know he was an actual historical figure.

~~~
benbreen
His diary is one of the most entertaining historical sources I've ever read so
I'm not at all surprised that Stephenson found a way to work it in. (One part
of the diary that I remember thinking felt like a novel was when he rushes to
bury his prized Italian olive oil in his backyard during the Great Fire of
London.)

The whole thing's online and cross-referenced here by the way, highly
recommended:

[http://www.pepysdiary.com/](http://www.pepysdiary.com/)

~~~
Maultasche
Agreed. It is well worth a read.

